# The quest for the "perfect" target band set up ( Spanish inspired)



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Even though I have seen many threads that spark my interest for the " perfect " bend set for target shooting, mostly when seeing Spanish threads like alf's http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27160-the-archive-of-our-lair-group-eltiradorcom/ ( the most recent ). I decided to try to give my interpretation of it, and do me some testing .

First, let me define my meaning of the quoted word " perfect ", to prevent this from becoming a









I have always tried to use the minimum amount of power to get the job done, by job, that would be hitting my target while plinking around. I have usually done this by cutting my bands a little longer than needed and not using the rubber to its fullest potential ( prolongs band life ).. However those Spanish tournaments and their tiny bands keep taught ing me to try that out ( their slingshots too  ).. While I am waiting for a response from BEAN'S inquiry thread, I finally decided to try and mock up a set, from my foggy memory of the times it was mentioned in the past...

So, I whipped out my unused Alliance 107's. ( the sets normally made from them are more than I need for my plucking around purposes ). I cut them approx 5mm wide x 170 mm long (tie2tie). {you will need to do the conversion since I was using my mat grids to do the measurements  }

And to quasi-Honor the Spanish, I am using the Spanish loop MJ gifted me awhile back









I just did some quick random shots out in the open area to see if it was worth progressing , so far so good.

It is dark now, and I want to do my first true tests on video, to share with you later....3/8 steelies are my ammo of choice for this test.

More to come....






LGD


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

tabs are the way to go.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I am watching and waiting eagerly. Go Duck go!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I have a growing fascination with Spanish shooters. Do go on.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I figured the Spanish style was to use those thick, maybe even square section gum rubber strips. I look forward to more details emerging.

I do like their combination of leather tabs on steel hangers.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I too have wanted to try the bands we see the Spanish using. The deep amber color ones the look about 1/4 inch (6mm) wide and up to an 1/8 thick.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I remember that slingshot! One of my all-time faves.

I think part of the reason the Spaniards can get away with such narrow rubber is that 1. the stock they use is thicker (as has been mentioned) and 2. they're using higher quality rubber than 107s.

Also they shoot 5/16" (8mm) steel.

I'm sure what you're doing will at least give a glimpse of the Spanish style, though :thumbsup:


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Rayshot said:


> I too have wanted to try the bands we see the Spanish using. The deep amber color ones the look about 1/4 inch (6mm) wide and up to an 1/8 thick.


funny you should say that, my cut is approx 5-6mm and I believe 107s are 1/8?????



M.J said:


> I remember that slingshot! One of my all-time faves.
> 
> I think part of the reason the Spaniards can get away with such narrow rubber is that 1. the stock they use is thicker (as has been mentioned) and 2. they're using higher quality rubber than 107s.
> 
> ...


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

LGD...sweet frame and nice work on the mirror set up. You're ready for the next tournament :thumbsup:

I have a Spanish style frame that uses the leather tabs and magnetic pins to attach them that I got a while back from Jim Williams ( http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23252-spanish-target-shooter/?hl=%2Bspanish+%2Bsale) . I haven't shot it a lot as I'm still trying to find out where to get some of the rubber that is normally used with them. Hopefully someone will let us know where to get some.

Good luck with your search and research.

Todd


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

M.J said:


> I remember that slingshot! One of my all-time faves.
> 
> I think part of the reason the Spaniards can get away with such narrow rubber is that 1. the stock they use is thicker (as has been mentioned) and 2. they're using higher quality rubber than 107s.
> 
> ...


I have been shooting 5/16 with very light flat bands. It is pretty fun.

On another note I enjoyed this video LGD!


----------

